# Michigan turkey hunting



## Indianagobbler188 (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm from northeast Indiana , I'm big into turkey hunting in Indiana , I would really love to chase gobblers in Michigan this spring , could anyone give me tips on public ground in southern Michigan or any info would be great and appreciated! Thanks Aaron


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Might be out of luck if you're going for public - public lands have limited quota. They do a draw for public land tags and then sell the remaining tags over-the-counter (OTC). I don't think the OTC tags are available to purchase for another week or so (18th I believe?), but I know that they do sell out. I'll have to double check the MI spring turkey digest to be sure though... 

However if you have a bead on some private land there is usually a generous quota for OTC tags. I haven't had a problem buying remaining OTC tags for private land in the 3 years i've been turkey hunting.


----------



## iLiveInTrees (Jun 29, 2010)

Indianagobbler188 said:


> I'm from northeast Indiana , I'm big into turkey hunting in Indiana , I would really love to chase gobblers in Michigan this spring , could anyone give me tips on public ground in southern Michigan or any info would be great and appreciated! Thanks Aaron


You should be able to purchase a tag for hunt 234 (Month of May) and be able to hunt public ground above unit ZZ or private within ZZ.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

There are always leftover licenses for Area ZF for the last hunt, hunt # 0133 for May 2 thru the 31st. This hunt, #0133 is _always_ undersubscribed... I think that they become available March 15th....or is it the 18th? There is a lot of public land spots within the ZF area. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Drove through northeastern Indiana this week and saw a lot of turkeys. Some nice looking gobblers. Looks like some good hunting and habitat. Good luck in Michigan.


----------



## Indianagobbler188 (Mar 11, 2016)

I got premission on some private ground in section ZE , I know tag go on sale again tomorrow , but will I have any issue just buying a tag over the counter in hunt 234 program? Thanks


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Indianagobbler188 said:


> I got premission on some private ground in section ZE , I know tag go on sale again tomorrow , but will I have any issue just buying a tag over the counter in hunt 234 program? Thanks


I would review the rules and regs or contact the dnr and ask them. Being from out of state I'm not sure what the rule is. It's always best to double check. When ever I have questions about hunting in other states i contact the dnr.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

You have to buy a NR base license before you can purchase a turkey tag.


----------



## Indianagobbler188 (Mar 11, 2016)

That was my plan also to call the Michigan dnr so I did this morning and got it all figured out thanks guys for the help!


----------

